# beer cans improve TV reception



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

years ago i saw a camper with a batwing antenna on it, the owner had coke or beer cans taped to the bottom side of the ends of the antenna. i thought it odd and didn't see how it could help. later on, i was on top of my trailer and realized the purpose. the better antennas have a tray they rest in when folded down, the cheaper ones don't. if it dosen't have the tray, the tip ends of the antenna rub the rubber roof and would eventually make holes in it. with the cans on the ends, the cans lay firmly on the roof and the tips don't rub. 

so from then on, i've had beer cans on my antenna. two cans and a little electrical tape will last 3 or 4 seasons. never fails, about every other trip, some one asks if that really helps with reception. i usually laugh and explain it to them unless i've had to empty a few fresh cans, then i tell them "heck yea, i can pick up cable with it."


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

If you empty enough beer cans, the reception will look better - just like all members of the opposite sex :rotflmao1:


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Does it help reception if you don't have a TV in your trailer? I have the antenna and it is wired for cable but never a TV


----------

